# Cassiopeia



## linvingroomguru

Dear forum,

I am an amateur composer from Austria, and I would like to ask politely for your kind feedback on my new symphony Cassiopeia.


__
https://soundcloud.com/stefan-welebny%2Fcassiopeia

best regards


----------



## EdwardBast

linvingroomguru said:


> Dear forum,
> 
> I am an amateur composer from Austria, and I would like to ask politely for your kind feedback on my new symphony Cassiopeia.
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/stefan-welebny%2Fcassiopeia
> 
> best regards


Welcome Stefan,
The place to post ones compositions is in the Today's Composers forum - unless you are looking for feedback on a specific theoretical issue.


----------



## linvingroomguru

Thank you, I didn't see that, sorry. If somebody has theoretical hints regarding Cassiopeia, I would very much appreciate that.


----------

